# les photos en pièces jointes s'affichent en code



## COLMAGDO (2 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau sur ce site, j'ai un iMac PowerPC avec OS 10.4.10.
J'ai de temps en temps un problème avec des envois de photos par Internet.
Certains destinataires (des PC) ne reçoivent les photos que sous forme de lignes de code.
Quelqu'un a t-il déjà connu ce genre de problème?
Merci d'avance,
COLMAGDO


----------



## Alycastre (2 Décembre 2007)

COLMAGDO a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis nouveau sur ce site, j'ai un iMac PowerPC avec OS 10.4.10.
> J'ai de temps en temps un problème avec des envois de photos par Internet.
> Certains destinataires (des PC) ne reçoivent les photos que sous forme de lignes de code.
> ...



Menu "Edition" > " Pièces jointes" > Cocher " Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles avec Windows"


----------



## BernardRey (2 Décembre 2007)

COLMAGDO a dit:


> Certains destinataires (des PC) ne reçoivent les photos que sous forme de lignes de code.
> Quelqu'un a t-il déjà connu ce genre de problème ?


Si tu fais une recherche sur le forum avec les mots-clés "+mail +encodage", tu verras que c'est un problème plus que récurrent, qui existe depuis la sortie de Mail 2 (mais qui semble enfin résolu dans Mail 3 de Leopard).

Pour faire simple, Mail encode les messages avec un jeu de caractères non standard dès lors qu'il y a une pièce jointe ou certains caractères inhabituels. Et du coup, certains logiciels sous Windows ne savent pas les lire correctement, transformant les accentués en caractères chinois et rendant les pièces jointes inexploitables.

Pour contourner ce problème, en plus du réglage indiqué par Alycastre (mais qui ne concerne pas directement ce souci d'encodage), tu peux, au moment de l'envoi, forcer Mail à utiliser un encodage UTF-8 (unicode, compris par tous les logiciels de nos jours) : dans "Messages" > "Encodage du texte" tu choisis "Unicode (UTF-8)". L'ennui, c'est qu'il faut le faire à chaque fois (et ne pas oublier.

Tu peux aussi utiliser un logiciel qui encode de façon standard (tous les logiciels de messagerie en dehors de Mail le font) et sinon tu peux forcer Mail à toujours envoyer en Unicode en tapant dans le Terminal l'instruction suivante :
*defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8"* <Entrée>
(tu peux aussi remplacer "UTF-8" par "windows latin 1", à toi de voir et de tester)...


----------



## COLMAGDO (3 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour votre aide. Evidemment, ayant de nombreux contacts avec des PC, pour répondre à Alycastre, je coche toujours l'option " Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles avec Windows".
Je vais essayer l'encodage en UTF-8 et mieux rechercher dans le forum.
Merci BernardRey


----------

